# Possible nuisance trapping job..



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

This morning I was out early taking a walk through the neighborhood like I normally do. Usually there's nobody else out that early, but this morning I was stopped by a neighbor who somehow heard that I got into trapping. (Gossip seems to spread like wildfire in this neighborhood, I've never even talked to this guy myself before!)

Anyway, he was standing in his yard staring at these 6 or 7 armadillos that were rooting in the lawn. He pointed them out to me and asked if there was anything I could do about them. I told him I have some cage traps. He obviously wanted them out of his yard, but he said he didn't want them killed if I trapped them.

However, it's illegal here to relocate armadillos because they are not native, and will be destructive anywhere you release them. So if I did trap them I would _have_ to dispatch them, I am just not sure how to go about it in a suburban neighborhood like this. (I would obviously take them out of his yard to to it so he wouldn't have to see it) Any advice on this?

Also, is it even possible to catch armadillos in cage traps? They seem to just eat bugs so I'm not sure what exactly to bait the traps with, if they'd even go in a cage at all.

I'm not even sure if I'll get this job because the guy had qualms about them being killed, but I'd like to be prepared in case he does want to go through with it.

I have never done any kind of "nuisance" trapping before, so any suggestions will be appreciated!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Cat would probably have a better answer then me but I would think if you used a lure that they put on hooks for fishing that smells like bugs should work, don't know if they like sweet or rotten smells as I've never trapped them. As for getting rid of them once you get them in the cage I would bag it and use exhaust, painless as they would just go to sleep BUT in a open area so you don't gas yourself!! Be Safe.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Just a word of warning as studies have shown that leprosy can be transmitted to humans by armadillos.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

If he's set on not kill'in them, there are some spray on repellents that can be used on his lawn, and some homemade repellents such as a castor oil mix that will make the hardbacked little critters move next door ( what are neighbors for







) to tear up the guy next doors yard. There are some lawn treatments that can be applied to drive off, or kill the armadillos food source---they won't hang around if theres noth'in to eat.

Cage trapp'in the little guys is pretty simple---you just have to be smarter than an armadillo.







.

There aren't many types of bait that will lure an armadillo into a cage, and your traps can set empty for days and make you look foolish to your client. Armadillos can be funneled to a cage trap using two boards. I use two boards ( 2"X 10"X 8'-12' long) set up in a wide V shape that set on each side of the trap. The critter will follow along the side of the board until it gets to the opening of your cage and think through the cage is the way to the other side of the obstacle (boards) you've placed in his way and atempt to go through your trap---"SNAP"---you've caught him. You can make your set using the side of a house or a fenceline as one side of the funnel and some concrete blocks at a 30-40 degree angle for the other side. Make sure you cover the trap floor with dirt or grass. Use your imagination to guide the ugly buggers to your cage and you'll get the rep as a hotshot ADC Operator.lol.

Hope this bit of info helps you out Ellie--- Be sure to check and see if you need any permits to do ADC work down in you area so you don't get in trouble with the boys in blue.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

If he doesn't want them killed, then you don't need to be doing it. No good deed goes unpunished. I think you should be upfront with him and let him know that by law if you trap them you must kill them. It will be better for you than after you start doing it, and the neighborhood finds out you are a "senseless murderer" or whatever else they want to use to describe you because you were following the law.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I would be straight up with the guy and if he didn't like it I wouldn't do it at all. You said that gossip spreads like wild fire around there, so chances are if you trapped them and "relocated" them to critter heaven the guy you're trapping for would let someone know and eventually someone might start asking you about why you did something illegal and relocated them. Just my thoughts.


----------

